# Lochinvar Shield



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone have issues with the circulator on these?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Anyone have issues with the circulator on these?


Yes. They have a tendency to get air locked and need quite a bit of bleeding after a shut down. Last one I put in the pump burned out before occupancy.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I had one leaking like crazy from the seam between housing and motor, 2 years old. Impeller seemed to be shot too.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Was looking at the downloaded manual.... could've install a flow sensor near the pump.. if air or no flow presents, lock out ..


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

There is a flow sensor downstream from the pump. It controls the firing of the boiler. And, it will shut the system down if there is inadequate flow. Unfortunately, sometimes it gives a false or confusing error code when it senses inadequate flow.


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah we've had to replace the circulator on one that was only 4 years old


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Found a few with leaks on the pump flanges, had another go down from poor water. I tend to service my installs once a year, some get a full service twice a year. I don't like that they have no clean out access to the tanks like the AO smith or the bradford whites.

There is a tapping on the top of the heat exchanger you can put a ball valve on, makes for easy purging after a service.


----------

